# [EVDL] Charger and BMS for Lithium



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Larry Fisher wrote:
> > I am looking to buy a 156v Solectria Force with a Zivan NG3 230VAC charger
> > that has been configured for 156v. (is there software available to
> > reconfigure this charger?)
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Why was a sensor with the hole big enough to pass the cable itself through
it not used in the product? Seems not logical.


Sincerely,
Mark Grasser


This e-mail, and any files attached to it, is intended solely for the person
or entity to which it is addressed. Any review, dissemination, copying,
printing, or other use of this e-mail by persons or entities other than the
addressee is strictly prohibited. If you received this e-mail in error,
please notify the sender immediately and delete the material from all
affected computers. Internet communications cannot be guaranteed to be
timely secure, error or virus-free. The sender does not accept liability for
any errors or omissions.

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Willie McKemie
Sent: Wednesday, October 19, 2011 12:07 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Charger and BMS for Lithium



> Larry Fisher wrote:
> > I am looking to buy a 156v Solectria Force with a Zivan NG3 230VAC charger
> > that has been configured for 156v. (is there software available to
> > reconfigure this charger?)
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Mark Grasser wrote:
> > Why was a sensor with the hole big enough to pass the cable itself through
> > it not used in the product? Seems not logical.
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I have a similar question this thread.

How hard is it to reconfigure an Elcon PFC changer (2000,3000,etc)? 
Reconfigure both for output voltage and charging algorithm. For example, I
am putting together a 120v lithium pack. If I have an opportunity to buy a
used Elcon charger that is already set up for 96 or 144 volts and maybe Lead
Acid batteries, how difficult or costly is it to have it reconfigured?

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Charger-and-BMS-for-Lithium-tp3918622p3919049.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Ok no boiler plate, sorrrrrryyyyyy.

I will rephrase. Why do you need a bar? Why not pass the cable itself
through the hole?


Mark Grasser
Balyntec Products
>From my shop PC


-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Willie McKemie
Sent: Wednesday, October 19, 2011 12:59 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Charger and BMS for Lithium



> Mark Grasser wrote:
> > Why was a sensor with the hole big enough to pass the cable itself through
> > it not used in the product? Seems not logical.
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Willie;

What voltage does your 48 cell pack show after charging.

48 cells x 3.2V nominal =3D 153.6V.
48 cells after charging =3D ?V.
48 cells after charging and allowed to level off =3D ?V.



Thanks;
Dennis=
=

Elsberry, MO=
=

http://www.evalbum.com/1366
http://www.evalbum.com/3715=
=
=




-----Original Message-----
From: Willie McKemie [mailto:[email protected]] =

Sent: Wednesday, October 19, 2011 11:07 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Charger and BMS for Lithium



> Larry Fisher wrote:
> > I am looking to buy a 156v Solectria Force with a Zivan NG3 230VAC charger
> > that has been configured for 156v. (is there software available to
> > reconfigure this charger?)
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

On Thu, Oct 20, 2011 at 12:25:03PM +0000, Pestka, Dennis J wrote:
> Willie;
> 
> What voltage does your 48 cell pack show after charging.
> 
> 48 cells x 3.2V nominal = 153.6V.

As I recall, 3.2v indicates discharged, maybe less than 50%. 3.3v is 
more "normal".

> 48 cells after charging = ?V.

Oh, 172-175v.

> 48 cells after charging and allowed to level off = ?V.

Don't recall, somewhere around 165v. I think that may be due more to 
the cell modules by-passing even when the red LEDs go out than the 
cells losing "surface charge". That is, I don't think the "begin 
by-pass" voltage is exactly matched to the "red LED on" voltage.

I'll try to remember to pay closer attention on today's trip.

-- 
Willie, ONWARD! Through the fog!
http://counter.li.org Linux registered user #228836 since 1995
Debian3.1/GNU/Linux system uptime 20 days 15 hours 33 minutes

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks for the info!

-----Original Message-----
From: Willie McKemie [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Thursday, October 20, 2011 9:24 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Charger and BMS for Lithium

On Thu, Oct 20, 2011 at 12:25:03PM +0000, Pestka, Dennis J wrote:
> Willie;
> 
> What voltage does your 48 cell pack show after charging.
> 
> 48 cells x 3.2V nominal = 153.6V.

As I recall, 3.2v indicates discharged, maybe less than 50%. 3.3v is 
more "normal".

> 48 cells after charging = ?V.

Oh, 172-175v.

> 48 cells after charging and allowed to level off = ?V.

Don't recall, somewhere around 165v. I think that may be due more to 
the cell modules by-passing even when the red LEDs go out than the 
cells losing "surface charge". That is, I don't think the "begin 
by-pass" voltage is exactly matched to the "red LED on" voltage.

I'll try to remember to pay closer attention on today's trip.

-- 
Willie, ONWARD! Through the fog!
http://counter.li.org Linux registered user #228836 since 1995
Debian3.1/GNU/Linux system uptime 20 days 15 hours 33 minutes



_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> I'll try to remember to pay closer attention on today's trip.

Alright, here are some notes from today's trip:

About 1 hour after charging to 170+ volts, pack voltage was 166-167.
After 3/10 mile and 9/10 ah, 161.2v
After 26.2 miles and 46.1 ah, 159.0v
After 52.0 miles and 88.6 ah, 157.6v. That's about 1/3 of the 
capacity/range.

This on a battery with 260-280 ah capacity. Near the end of the trip, 
voltage would drop as low as 140 under acceleration from a stop, maybe 
300-400 amps. Cruising around 50 mph, voltage was 150-155. I would 
expect those numbers to be typical for the first 100-140 miles of any 
trip. There is noticeable sag in the last 60-80 ah of the capacity.

BTW, those are "Hyundai miles" which should be about 6% below "real 
miles" due to larger tires.

-- 
Willie, ONWARD! Through the fog!
http://counter.li.org Linux registered user #228836 since 1995
Debian3.1/GNU/Linux system uptime 20 days 18 hours 53 minutes

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I also have 48 cells, and my numbers are pretty much the same (the 200ah cell size though).

Remember, that these values are more specific to the brand of cells being used. Both Willie and I are using Thundersky batteries. All large prismatic lithium iron phosphate batteries should be pretty similar, but other chemistries may not be.

corbin



> Willie McKemie wrote:
> 
> >> I'll try to remember to pay closer attention on today's trip.
> >
> ...


----------

